# Tankmates for Red Devils



## Dbullybreed (Mar 7, 2006)

I just recently bought 2 red devil I think a male and female Im not sure and 2 convicts I wondering what all can be in the tank with the fish. Will the convicts last their all still small not even an inch so do you think that this will work out.


----------



## sambi7878 (Dec 23, 2005)

Whats ur tank size? Red devil max size: male:12 inches, female: 9-10 inches. Convicts max size: male: 7 inches, female: 5 inches. Both cichlids are really aggressive and they both need a really big area for swimming. For now, when they are still small will not be a problem. But when they mature, youll surely see some aggressiveness. Unless you really have a very big tank for the 4 of them, less of a problem.

IMO, Red Devils are really solitary cichlids and they will really be ok alone or in pair. In addition, Red Devils dont do well with other tank mates specially long tailed fish. :fish:


----------



## ron v (Feb 24, 2005)

Yes, that group will do well together in an 8 foot long
, 200 gal. plus tank.


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

ron v said:


> Yes, that group will do well together in an 8 foot long
> , 200 gal. plus tank.


8 foot tank? I'll like to see someone keep four fish in an eight foot tank. Usually they'll cram up the thing with all sorts.lol
What's your tank size? Red devils and convicts grow to different sizes so shouldn't really be kept together for obvious reasons, unless there is plenty of covor for the convicts.
If you want two pairs per tank, you can either have these in a 4 foot tank: convicts/salvinis/fireoumths/jade eyed/jewels/etc

or these in a 6 foot tank:

red devils/red terros/green terrors/ jaguars/ midas'/etc

Give each pair a cave to spawn in, and a retreat for the female if the male is aggressive (which the male can't access). 

All in all, adult red devils and convicts won't get get on in a tank of any size unless you provide a cave for the convicts which the red devils can't access.


----------



## ron v (Feb 24, 2005)

Red devils in a 6' tank. Good luck.


----------

